# Sodastream - NYC Egg Cream etc.



## Cerise (Aug 15, 2012)

Ordered a sodastream (carbonated water device that comes w/ flavored samples) online. Usually I drink Sprite Zero (diet lemon/lime) soda. Looking forward to not having to tote & dispose/recycle plastic bottles, & do some experimenting, i.e. 

NYC chocolate egg cream - chocolate syrup, carbonated water & milk, & trying my hand at other carbonated flavors like cranberry, pomegranate, etc. & to make my own vodka mixes/creations.

Anyone have a sodastream? How do you use yours? Any creative ideas?


----------



## taxlady (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't have one, but I am considering getting one. I would love to hear what people who have one think of it and how they use it.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 15, 2012)

I've seen those at WalMart.  They look interesting but I have to be convinced I'd use it a lot.  We've been trying to cut down our soda consumption so I'm not sure how much use it would get.  I've considered getting some of the syrups just to add to water without the carbonation since I tend to like my sodas a bit flatter that just out of the bottle or can.  I'll look forward to your opinion on how it works and see how your experiments come out.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 15, 2012)

I've heard, on the News, the price of soda is going to go up because it's not healthy. Argh. (I'll make my own decisions, thank you very much.) Back to sodastream, I want to see if I find some coffee syrup too, & create my own signature beverages.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 15, 2012)

cerise, for an authentic nyc egg cream, make sure you get fox's u-bet chocolate syrup.


----------

